# Bow Opener practice



## DCHunter (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't wait till the 8th. I'm getting my bow out this weekend and make sure it hits the pie plate at 20 yards. I figure if I can hit the pie plate that close, then I should be able to hit something twice that big (like a big buck) at about 35 yards. I'll limit the little deer to 25 yards though. It can be a pain getting it sighted in, but at least I know I can get the rifle out in about another month and I don't have to sight it in. Is anybody else getting excited? By the way, has anybody else noticed that you can shoot different arrows and it don't make that much difference. I even mix aluminums with carbons, depends on what they have a walmart.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Aug 29, 2012)

DCHunter said:


> I can't wait till the 8th. I'm getting my bow out this weekend and make sure it hits the pie plate at 20 yards. I figure if I can hit the pie plate that close, then I should be able to hit something twice that big (like a big buck) at about 35 yards. I'll limit the little deer to 25 yards though. It can be a pain getting it sighted in, but at least I know I can get the rifle out in about another month and I don't have to sight it in. Is anybody else getting excited? By the way, has anybody else noticed that you can shoot different arrows and it don't make that much difference. I even mix aluminums with carbons, depends on what they have a walmart.



No offense but I can tell your not serious about bow hunting..please do the animal justice and pratice


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 29, 2012)

Or leave the bow at home.. Im not sure if this is a serious thread or not.. You need to be able to hit alot smaller than a pie plate at 20 yards, its not that hard.. You should have broke out the bow alot sooner than when its just over a week away.

CJ


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 29, 2012)

This sounds like DC is trying to get a rise outta us serious Bowhunters by posting this...


----------



## gabowman (Aug 29, 2012)

...and it looks like it's working!


----------



## Y.T. (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah...not too sure how to respond.


----------



## Gulfin (Aug 29, 2012)

I thought it might make it through with no takers......


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## chad smith (Aug 29, 2012)

I think he is pulling our chains


----------



## BowanaLee (Aug 29, 2012)

My broadheads are on a pie plate at 80 yds so I must be good ?


----------



## jblakehunter (Aug 29, 2012)

Carbon? Aluminum? What's DC talking about?? I thought you just sharpen some sticks and hope for the best!


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

HEADHUNTER11 said:


> No offense but I can tell your not serious about bow hunting..please do the animal justice and pratice



I practiced when I first got the bow. It's like riding a bike, you don't forget how to do it. At least I didn't. Plus, I don't want to mess up my shoulder by over practicing.


----------



## gahunter12 (Aug 30, 2012)

DCHunter said:


> I practiced when I first got the bow. It's like riding a bike, you don't forget how to do it. At least I didn't. Plus, I don't want to mess up my shoulder by over practicing.



Please do the deer a favor and practice. You owe it to the deer to better yourself. I have been shooting bows since 1986, and hunting since 1988. I still practice once or twice per month til June, then I practice 4-5 times per week til season. I like to sling a couple at targets while at camp to verify everything is GTG!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 30, 2012)

Where is the troll spray when you need it?

Ya'll should be able to figure out by now, he/she is just yankin your chain.


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Aug 30, 2012)

DCHunter said:


> I practiced when I first got the bow. It's like riding a bike, you don't forget how to do it. At least I didn't. Plus, I don't want to mess up my shoulder by over practicing.




Good deal...try a crossbow


----------



## Grey Man (Aug 30, 2012)

I practice with my Matthews every day. It's called Matthews Bowhunting for Wii, it's exactly like shooting a real bow and I never have to get off the couch.


----------



## shooterinthefeild3 (Aug 30, 2012)

i love this


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah i kinda thought he was trolling at first, then i made my post and thought to myself, Man i shouldnt have took the bait. Was thinkin about goin back and deletin my post in hopes nobody noticed haha.

CJ


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 30, 2012)

What's trolling mean? (other than in a boat)


----------



## GAGE (Aug 30, 2012)

Hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## hoppie (Aug 30, 2012)

This is why I strictly hunt with a spear. No tuning necessary.


----------



## Grey Man (Aug 31, 2012)

Spear? Just use a knife!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Shoot tournaments for fun starting in January through September and you will always be practicing. There is always someone holding a bow shoot just about every weekend. This is how I practice and also learn from the old timers,HAHAHA.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 31, 2012)

touche'

I reckon this thread is, "good enough".


----------



## Pete Gray (Aug 31, 2012)

GAGE said:


> Hook, line, and sinker.



^^X2  Beat me to the punch.


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 31, 2012)

I bet he thinks a bore sighted rifle is "good enough" too. Great post....


----------



## chad smith (Aug 31, 2012)

Wutch y'all talkin bout, I sit up in a tree and wait fer one to come strollin by and jump on its back


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Sep 1, 2012)

bowanna said:


> My broadheads are on a pie plate at 80 yds so I must be good ?



i like shooting at 80-100 yards here and there. makes those 60 yard shots seem like a chip shot.


----------



## alligood729 (Sep 2, 2012)

And yet......some are still biting......


----------



## Grey Man (Sep 2, 2012)

chad smith said:


> Wutch y'all talkin bout, I sit up in a tree and wait fer one to come strollin by and jump on its back




Deer wrasslin'? Now why didn't I think of that! Finally a chance to throw the "Flying Elbow of Death" for real!


----------



## jarhead 44 (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## choot'em (Sep 2, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> touche'
> 
> I reckon this thread is, "good enough".


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok guys, I am one that will admit I may have been wrong. I'm having bad luck so far. Out of 9 deer I've shot at, I've only connected on 3 of them. I retrieved one doe that I got in the neck (I was aiming for the head). The other 2 will be ok. I think I saw one get hit in the front leg and the other in the ham, so they should heal up. Still makes me mad though. I could shoot the target pretty good at 20 yards, I just didn't realize how much an arrow can get off when they're 35 yards or so. The one that makes me sick was a big one that I'm pretty sure I missed clean, he kicked his back legs up and took off. Didn't find the arrow and no blood where he was standing. I guess the arrow got lost under the leaves. I'm going to hang it up for the year and wait for gun opener. Next year I'm going to practice more.


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 27, 2012)

It's easy for us to got out behind the house and hit a static target. Most people do it well, but in the woods it's a different story when shooting at a deer. The one question I have for you is why did you even attempt a shot to the head? I would suggest hooking up with a seasoned bow hunter, and learning from him/her. I would never imagine trying such a crazy shot. Go for the lung shot.


----------



## Kris87 (Sep 27, 2012)

gahunter12 said:


> The one question I have for you is why did you even attempt a shot to the head? .



He's not serious.  Just trolling.


----------



## muddsmoker (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey man dont get your self down to much there, stuff happens. your bound to miss now and then its different in the woods with your heart pumpin, but I dont know what ur shootin or sights you have but I'd sight in 20,30,and 40 then there no doubts If ya want I'll come down and help ya out to get your bow squared away


DCHunter said:


> I don't know, apparantly everything I do is wrong. Maybe I'm not cut out for this.


----------



## Big Doe Down (Sep 27, 2012)

This guy is still landing them in the boat left and right!


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 27, 2012)

i agree i practice at 20 yds shooting tennis balls i can hit a 3 in group at 30 and a 5 in group at 40 with a cheap bow, just got a new z7 hope i can shoot consistantly farther with it.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 27, 2012)

i shoot them in the neck all the time when i hunt behind neighborhoods unless its big.
drops them fast as lightning. i also shot a 4 pt two years ago between the eyes under my tree he was watching me i shoot all year long and twice per week during the season.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Sep 27, 2012)

but if it is farther than 12 yrds or a big deer then its double lung all day


----------



## denbow (Sep 27, 2012)

What do you all think STONED or STUPID.


----------



## muddsmoker (Sep 27, 2012)

denbow said:


> What do you all think STONED or STUPID.


Or maybe nobody taught him the right way, not defending what he is doing is right but maybe he needs a little guidance from some of the members on here and not tore down before people know the whole story.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 27, 2012)

Big Doe Down said:


> This guy is still landing them in the boat left and right!



Yep ha ha.. Ppl just keep falling for it..


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 27, 2012)

muddsmoker said:


> Hey man dont get your self down to much there, stuff happens. your bound to miss now and then its different in the woods with your heart pumpin, but I dont know what ur shootin or sights you have but I'd sight in 20,30,and 40 then there no doubts If ya want I'll come down and help ya out to get your bow squared away



I appreciate it. And I appreciate the offer in the p.m. However, I'm the kind of guy who wants to figure it out myself. That's why i'm going to hang it up for the season. That way I won't be rushing it and in the mean time I'll do a lot of research and practice a lot more. I guess I jumped the gun and didn't realize how hard it would be. I'm thinking about trying one of those long bows since they're probably a lot easier and I won't have to mess with the complicated parts. I'm not much of a mechanic. And you're right, I never had anyone teach me the ropes, not everybody is fortunate enough to be born into a family that hunts like some of these guys being mean.


----------



## fishnfool (Sep 27, 2012)

You do not need a weapon!
 If you believe hard enough you can stare em down till they get mesmerized, grab their ear and walk em to the truck. Then scream real loud in their ear and they have a heart attack right there at your tail gate!
 If your good enough it does takes practice you can coax them into jumping in the truck before screaming at em.

 I have had a few get away...you see I have adhd really bad so if a bird flies by it will break my concentration and the blame things get away! 
I gotta get me some of that medication!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 27, 2012)

fishnfool said:


> You do not need a weapon!
> If you believe hard enough you can stare em down till they get mesmerized, grab their ear and walk em to the truck. Then scream real loud in their ear and they have a heart attack right there at your tail gate!
> If your good enough it does takes practice you can coax them into jumping in the truck before screaming at em.
> 
> ...


This is not something you won't to read while in the deer stand.. I laughed out loud on this one


----------



## gahunter12 (Sep 27, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> Yep ha ha.. Ppl just keep falling for it..



Yea he may be trolling, but I would hate to think he's not trolling, and clueless to what to do. If he was serious I would be willing to give him a hand. Yes I grew up hunting since I was 5yo. I worked in a archery pro shop near my house during the summer from 13yo-15yo learning, and cutting arrows, and fletching. I'm in no way a pro, nor will I ever be. I love to hunt, and enjoy helping people.


----------



## HunterK (Oct 4, 2012)

GAGE said:


> Hook, line, and sinker.



Yabba Dabba Doo.....Take the hooks outa your mouths........i doubt he even hunts.


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 7, 2013)

gahunter12 said:


> The one question I have for you is why did you even attempt a shot to the head? I would suggest hooking up with a seasoned bow hunter, and learning from him/her. I would never imagine trying such a crazy shot. Go for the lung shot.



Well I go the deer didn't I?


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Aug 7, 2013)

this is TOOOOO funny!!!! 

And ole HEADHUNTER11 was the first one to take the bait


----------



## masonbell1 (Aug 7, 2013)

This is hilarious


----------



## MCNASTY (Aug 7, 2013)

*Sorta*



DCHunter said:


> Well I go the deer didn't I?



Here we go again.

Theres one in every crowd they say.


----------



## mattech (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't understand why everyone is giving you a hard time. 3 out of 9 deer is a pretty good recovery rate in my opinion.


----------



## alligood729 (Aug 7, 2013)

mattech said:


> I don't understand why everyone is giving you a hard time. 3 out of 9 deer is a pretty good recovery rate in my opinion.



I know you gotta be jokin......I'm 10 outta the last 10, and out of around 50 or so with a bow, only lost 3 that I felt were kill shots, just couldn't find the deer. Have hit another 4 or 5 that, after careful tracking, including using a dog, we determined were hit too high or low, and not killing shots. A 3 out of 9 recovery rate is terrible.....


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 8, 2013)

bump. im a pie plate shooter and i aint even being sarcastic


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 29, 2013)

dixiecutter said:


> bump. im a pie plate shooter and i aint even being sarcastic



Take my advice. Don't shoot on a live deer any more than 60 yards away, especially if its a buck. They seem to jump when they hear the arrow. I guess you could try aiming either high or low, I can't remember which. I'll let you know in a couple of weeks.


----------



## AParker511 (Aug 29, 2013)

alligood729 said:


> A 3 out of 9 recovery rate is terrible.....



If he was a Major League Baseball player he'd be worth millions with that average.


----------



## BigCats (Aug 29, 2013)

,w hats the 8 th


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 29, 2013)

BigCats said:


> ,w hats the 8 th



Last year's opening day (old thread).


----------



## Old Bart (Aug 29, 2013)

I aim for da eyeballz


----------



## gacracker1 (Aug 29, 2013)

Take your neighbor rays advice.Shoot aluminum  arrows straight out of the box(more consistent).No need for practice,shoot your quiver the night before at a hay bale.Most important High karate,even though I prefer brute.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Aug 29, 2013)

This just reminded me of a funny from couple weeks ago. Buddy and i had to attend hunting brief and bow qual on base but we were running dogs that morning and ended up running late. I ran home grabbed both our bows out of my garage and we made it by the skin of our teeth but i ended up forgetting my broadheads and his release wasnt in his case. Game warden offered everybody the chance to warm up so i grabbed my buddies arrow and shot it once at thirty to figure the drop and windage. You should have seen some of the looks we got when we walked to the stand to qualify with two bows,one release and one arrow. Not wanting to miss the chance to screw with somebody i turned and said " arrows are like bullets they may be different brand but they basically hit the same". We both pin wheeled the ten first try and had a good laugh. We bowhunters are a easy crowd to upset


----------



## DCHunter (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I've been starting practicing a little earlier the past couple of years and pulled my recovery rate up to 5 out of 9 last season and 4 out of 7 the season before.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 10, 2015)

DCHunter said:


> Well I've been starting practicing a little earlier the past couple of years and pulled my recovery rate up to 5 out of 9 last season and 4 out of 7 the season before.



You da man.. DCHunter


----------



## edsebring (Sep 10, 2015)

That is awesome! wish I was getting that good. Gonna get my bow out tonight when I get home. should have about 20 minutes before dark to make sure it is still sighted in. Then tomorrow I will be headed up to Georgia for opening day. If it is brown it is getting an arrow flung at it.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 10, 2015)

DCHunter said:


> Well I've been starting practicing a little earlier the past couple of years and pulled my recovery rate up to 5 out of 9 last season and 4 out of 7 the season before.



Its America we give participation trophies anyway. Just keep slinging em. You got to hit some of em. You know its quality fishing when they bite for three years.


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 11, 2015)

This man is my mentor.  I am barely getting my arrows in a pie plate at 20 but figure I can still hit a deer at 30.


----------



## mattech (Sep 12, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## AustinW26 (Dec 22, 2015)

Good thread DC.


----------



## DCHunter (Aug 29, 2017)

AustinW26 said:


> Good thread DC.



Thanks!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 29, 2017)

anyone hungry?


----------



## kiltman (Aug 29, 2017)

I only practice the morning of the hunt!


----------



## whchunter (Aug 29, 2017)

*Egos*

I just found out that some bow hunters have big egos. It appears if you don't shoot em with a compound bow you ain't really "heap big hunter". I hunt with one but don't consider myself a "heap big hunter" because IMO a compound is too evolved and therefore it doesn't take too much skill. I bet traditional bow hunters make fun of the ones who use compounds.


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 29, 2017)

My kids have a bear brave bow I think is a 15 lb draw weight and not sure on draw length 12 or 15 , I shot it a few times last Christmas and could hit a bush 30 pack box at 10 yards 3 out of 12 so I gotta be better now , I been lookin at the exploding tips , should be good for 43 yards at least , can't wait till opening morning, should be a hit


----------



## hancock husler (Aug 29, 2017)

Timbo just duck tape a grenade on the end. Should be ok


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 29, 2017)

I thought about that but I only have 2 and I like to use those when I'm hunting off the wma roads and somebody tries to drive by me like they can't see me 12 ft off the ground rite by the rd , these ppl have no respect anymore I guess I'm gonna have to start putting cables up


----------



## robdobbs1983 (Aug 30, 2017)

People can't really kill deer with bows. Only on TV. Everybody I know just jambs 3 or 4 arrows in papaw's Damascus barrel 10 guage. Easily a 200 yard killer!


----------



## Knez25 (Aug 30, 2017)

I offer up a hunt for you on my ocean front property in Arizona.


----------



## Timbo85 (Aug 30, 2017)

Would you be interested in a trade , I got a good huntin spot on the beaches of Cheyenne I would swap to the Arizona hunt


----------



## jimmy.444 (Sep 3, 2017)

Good troll thread 5 years and counting!!!!!


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 4, 2017)

I just finished my practice for today , I don't even have to get my bow out to practice I just listen to uncle ted nugent singing Fred bear immediately followed by michale Jackson singing smooth criminal and I know I can kill anything I want to at any distance, practice is way over rated


----------

